# Xmas gift



## agatha (Jun 6, 2009)

For guys: What do you think is the best xmas gift I can give to my hubby which will not cost me a lot?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Oops!!! I meant beer. 
This TV show never made it to DVD.

A studio portrait of you or you and the kids would be appreciated. JC Penny and others have some great package deals.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Think about what he really likes about sex. His favorite positions, things for you to wear, things to do, etc. For each of the 12 Days of Christmas (starts on the 25th and lasts until, um (counts on fingers) January 5th), do one of those things.

Much better than turtledoves and geese and so on. (Now I'm wondering if 12 bjs on the 12th day of Christmas is even possible.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

maybe a 12 minute bj...leave it to a wife to cut corners


----------



## agatha (Jun 6, 2009)

amplexor, a studio portrait will still cost me but thanks also for the suggestion. artieb, swedish... your suggestions sound nice. he will like it. fyi - i have given him a 20 mins bj before should I make it 30 now? ;-)


----------

